# Sea Gull Century (Oct 9th) Weather Report!!



## aries14 (Sep 4, 2009)

Based on the early reports the Salisbury area will be dealing with temps in the low to mid 70’s and Sunny skies. All I’ve been hearing for the past few months is, get your winter gear ready, it’s always cold and raining when we do the Sea Gull.. Looks like my first Century will be blessed with some really nice weather!!!!! 
I’m still taking all types of clothing just in case of surprise.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

aries14 said:


> Looks like my first Century will be blessed with some really nice weather!!!!! I’m still taking all types of clothing just in case of surprise.



Same here, this will be my first Seagull and Century. All I've heard is prepare for the rain to come sideways. Thanks for the weather update.

I am bringing all types of clothing as well, based on the forecast, my thought is dealing with the cooler temps in the morning. I am thinking an Under Armor long sleeve underneath my biking jersey or considering investing in one of those helium jackets that I can take off when it gets warmer, they fold up real small and I can either stick it in my jersey pocket or saddle bag.


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope it rains something fierce, makes it more memorable…
Nothing like blasting down a wet road at mach speed and having people telling you to slow down


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

runnerstreet said:


> I hope it rains something fierce, makes it more memorable…
> Nothing like blasting down a wet road at mach speed and having people telling you to slow down


Don't break my joy  We are looking great for the weekend.

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USMD0358


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

Tommy Walker said:


> Don't break my joy  We are looking great for the weekend.


I’ll be there Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, and I’m looking forward to a great weekend too. 
If you plan for a sunny, warm weather weekend and it turns out rainy, cold, and crappy then you’ll get all bent out of shape, that’s just the way it works. 
But if you go in planning and expecting rainy, wet, and cold conditions and it turns out sunny, dry, and nice, then that’s like a bonus, other wise it’ll be just as you expected it to be. 
Know what I mean?!


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

runnerstreet said:


> But if you go in planning and expecting rainy, wet, and cold conditions and it turns out sunny, dry, and nice, then that’s like a bonus, other wise it’ll be just as you expected it to be.
> Know what I mean?!


I know what you mean, I am bringing everything.


----------

